# Primary GPT table is corrupt or invalid during first time install?



## transistor (Oct 8, 2011)

Hello everyone.

Just trying my first FreeBSD installation (FreeBSD-8.2-RELEASE-i386-memstick 18-54-19-328) on a Supermicro X7SPA-H with 4Gb RAM and a 2TB Seagate Barracuda Green. I have followed the instructions on screen carefully and I always get 
	
	



```
Unable to find device node for /dev/ad6s1b in /dev! The creation of filesystems will be aborted
```
Then I check the debug log (alt+f1) and I see

```
Scanning disk ad6 for root filesystem
Scanning disk ad6 for swap partitions
GEOM: ad6: the primary GPT table is corrupt or invalid
GEOM: ad6: using the secondary instead -- recovery strongly advised.
```
How is it possible that the table is corrupt if it is the first time it is created? I've been searching all over the internet, but no solution has worked for me yet (I've zeroed the disk, destroyed the partition, tried to recover it...)

Help, please!


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 8, 2011)

8.2 doesn't do GPT installs, so the GPT has to be left over from an earlier install of something else.  Delete the GPT, or overwrite the first 35 blocks on the disk.  How to do that depends on what tools are available.  mfsBSD is good for stuff like that.


----------



## transistor (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks wblock, I found this post that helped me get rid of the GPT http://scratching.psybermonkey.net/2010/06/freebsd-how-to-format-partition.html, hope this is helpful to someone else.


----------

